
Facebook is sponsoring the Daily Telegraph to downplay 'technofears' - jonathanhd
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-daily-telegraph-positive-sponsored-news-stories-2019-4
======
Barrin92
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/information-
age/](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/information-age/)

that page looks like something out of a cyberpunk fiction, amazing.

------
ineedasername
At least they show it as "advertisement feature for facebook"

It's still laughably transparent though. The UK is seriously and rightfully
angry with Facebook, and if Parliament wasn't so caught up in figuring out
which way they want to be facing when they walk off the Brexit cliff they'd
probably focus more on this issue.

